# Learning tides



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Alright bridge guys, I've been spending a lot of nights on the bridge, and meeting people, been hearing conflicting ideas on tides, so wanted to gather you guys opinion. Is the but better with rising tides, or dropping tides? Closer to high tide or low tide? Better on days with larger tides or smaller?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Faster tides are usually better.*

Up in your area ya'll have 2 tides per day. I have 4 per day down here. Most days, one of the sets of tides hi/lo will be much faster than the other. I fish the faster days.

I prefer out going tides for most of the fishing I do while there are a lot of folks who fish the incomming only.

See? I haven't answered your question totally. If you fish on the weekend, you gotta take what you can get. Being retired, I can fish any time I want to and you can bet I don't fish after 0800 in the morning or before 2000 in the evening. When I see a good tide early or late, I fish. Mid day is for nap time.


----------

